# Sarah Wiener - Star-Koch Johann Lafer greift daneben 1x



## walme (3 Sep. 2011)

​


----------



## snoopy63 (3 Sep. 2011)

Johann, der alte Lüstling!


----------



## Max100 (3 Sep. 2011)

Nun, warum freut sie sich denn so?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (3 Sep. 2011)

herr lafer herr lafer , das gibt doch fishfingers (english für fischstäbchen)​


----------



## BlueLynne (3 Sep. 2011)

zumindest weiß er, wo die Steaks sind, ob es sie immer findet, weiß ich nicht ....  :thx:


----------



## Ragdoll (3 Sep. 2011)

Tolle pic.
Da wird Johann sein Würstchen bestimmt schön hart.
Und Sarah`s Brötchen saftig:thumbup:


----------



## cam1003000 (4 Sep. 2011)

Tja, die gelegenheit am Schopf gepackt...:thx:


----------



## posemuckel (4 Sep. 2011)

Hätt' ich auch gemacht.


----------



## krawutz (4 Sep. 2011)

Ein fester Griff zur rechten Zeit
schafft Freude und Zufriedenheit.


----------



## TheDuke (4 Sep. 2011)

cool


----------



## doublec (5 Sep. 2011)

Warum "daneben"?


----------



## sarahw (5 Sep. 2011)

Danke!!


----------



## amuell1 (5 Sep. 2011)

lustig


----------



## chris0580 (5 Sep. 2011)

Johan, johan!!


----------



## Miraculix (5 Sep. 2011)

..was heißt denn hier, er greift daneben... 
da ich meine Euronen ebenfalls als Nahrungsmitteldesigner verdiene, schwöre ich hiermit feierlich,
dass bei unserem Berufsstand, der seine Tätigkeiten ja hauptsächlich als "Manufaktur" ausübt,
die Grenze zwischen HANDwerker und Künstler von uns oftmals recht frei interpretiert wird...   :thumbup:


----------



## couriousu (5 Sep. 2011)

habe auch eher den Eindruck, der Griff erfolgte 'ins Zentrum' statt daneben


----------



## comatron (6 Sep. 2011)

cam1003000 schrieb:


> Tja, die gelegenheit am Schopf gepackt...:thx:



rofl3rofl3rofl3

Glaube ich nicht - die moderne Frau trägt keinen Schopf mehr.


----------



## neman64 (6 Sep. 2011)

Hoffentlich siet das nicht seine Frau. Wenn sie es gehsehen hat dann gibt es bstimmt gorßen Ärger im Hause Lafer


----------



## p5hng (6 Sep. 2011)

wieeee geil ist das denn?


----------



## Mc_Fly (7 Sep. 2011)

Besonders klasse find ich sein grinsen! Nur der Alfons, der ist wieder konzentriert bei der Sache.


----------



## Nominator1978 (7 Sep. 2011)

So ein Schwerenöter


----------



## Nesgayfee (7 Sep. 2011)

nice photos
thanks


----------



## MrCap (9 Sep. 2011)

*Als Koch ist der Johann ja daran gewöhnt auch mal was heißes anzufassen !!!*


----------



## antontest (24 Sep. 2011)

Der greift AUF KEINEN FALL danaben! Genau richtig! ;-)


----------



## Alphadelta (24 Sep. 2011)

Bei all dem Stress,den Johann hat,sei es ihm gegönnt.:thumbup:


----------



## G3GTSp (30 Sep. 2011)

klasse bild von Sarah,danke


----------



## mafu (30 Sep. 2011)

echt klasse wie die beiden herren sich abmühen die
dame an den herd zu schleppen.oder wo geht´s hin??


----------



## ravwerner (3 Okt. 2011)

süss, das geschau vom lafer


----------



## Spezi30 (3 Okt. 2011)

gibts da evtl mehr von? ein video oder so? 
tolles bild


----------



## namor66 (5 Okt. 2011)

Sehr schönes Bild, vielen Dank!


----------



## aaron.w (5 Okt. 2011)

Ihr Papa war nicht ganz so schön, dafür intellektuell: Computerwissenschaftler, Spezialgebiet künstliche Intelligenz, Aktionskünstler, Autor.






Anbei ein Frühwerk aus 1960:



> Oswald Wiener: Zwei Konstellationen
> 
> tier tier tier
> tier tier zahl
> ...


Aus: Spirale--Internationale Zeitschrift für konkrete Kunst und Gestaltung 8 (1960): 44.


----------



## hanno1 (5 Okt. 2011)

Danke! ;-)


----------



## hellfire66 (5 Okt. 2011)

hehe scheint ihr ja doch zu gefallen


----------



## schlaubi (10 Okt. 2011)

Der weiß genau wo er hingreift.


----------



## wangolf (10 Okt. 2011)

Fein gemacht .............


----------



## joshua66 (24 Okt. 2011)

beherzt festgehalten


----------



## solo (26 Okt. 2011)

bei dem kriff würde ich auch schreien, geil


----------



## Pivi (26 Okt. 2011)

Altes Ferkel


----------



## JohnnyDoe (26 Okt. 2011)

Mc_Fly schrieb:


> Besonders klasse find ich sein grinsen! Nur der Alfons, der ist wieder konzentriert bei der Sache.



Das Grinsen ist echt der Hammer:thumbup: An was er wohl gedacht hat...


----------



## n3ls0n (27 Okt. 2011)

Nice


----------



## ossy (29 Okt. 2011)

o-oh - johann, johann, johann


----------



## Jone (2 Juli 2012)

Klasse. Danke für das Pic :drip:


----------



## joedet (5 Juli 2012)

Das würde ich auch mal gerne tun


----------



## wolf1958 (6 Juli 2012)

Und sie lacht auch noch so lüstern!


----------



## fredclever (8 Juli 2012)

Der Lafer ist bestimmt an Sarahs Argumenten interessiert. Danke dafür.


----------



## ritadation (16 Nov. 2012)

der geile bock xD


----------



## Motor (18 Nov. 2012)

Johann denkt bestimmt,ein Traum wird wahr


----------



## tracator (19 Nov. 2012)

wer würde das nicht tun wollen ...


----------



## x5thw (21 Nov. 2012)

Profi bleibt Profi........ ja ja der Johann


----------



## weka77 (21 Nov. 2012)

Johann versucht sich an Bärentatzen ^^


----------



## daDave (21 Nov. 2012)

nice pic :thx:


----------



## nice_man1984 (29 Nov. 2012)

LOL was für ein tolles bild!!!


----------



## cruuz (30 Nov. 2012)

Griff in die Gewürz Schaale, oh doch nicht, aber würze ist trotzdem drin.


----------



## scudo (2 Dez. 2012)

ja,ja der Lafer


----------



## tomes66 (2 Dez. 2012)

Super Bild


----------



## cpfw1 (11 Jan. 2013)

Da würde ich auch grinsen 

Danke für das Bild!


----------



## Spencer100 (23 März 2013)

schmunzel schmunzel


----------



## wolki (23 März 2013)

dont touch this !


----------



## looser24 (23 März 2013)

Beiden scheint es gefallen zu haben


----------



## Oida (7 Apr. 2013)

Da würd ich auch herzhaft zugreifen...


----------



## Bosti (7 Apr. 2013)

sind echt zu beneiden die beiden!


----------



## dazzling (17 Apr. 2013)

Wer hat da wohl den meissten Spass?


----------



## henrich (19 Apr. 2013)

Herr Lafer liebt als Koch eben Fleisch


----------



## hajo2000 (20 Apr. 2013)

thx für das bild


----------



## icecool12 (20 Apr. 2013)

Na dass war ein Spass. Danke


----------



## raubritter (13 Mai 2013)

Das Grinsen verrät doch alles


----------



## Reff (2 März 2014)

Na ihm gefällt und ihr wie man siet auch^^


----------



## massierer (2 März 2014)

walme schrieb:


> ​



an sahras backen würde ich auch gerne ran


----------



## Sonntag (2 März 2014)

hahah  der alte tunichtgut


----------



## Sarafin (3 März 2014)

der greift nicht daneben,der greift genau richtig und der Sarah gefällts,wie man sieht


----------



## motopit (3 März 2014)

Da würd ich auch gern mit greifen


----------



## Weltenbummler (3 März 2014)

Sarah hat sehr schöne Netzstrümpfe an.


----------



## denkki (16 Mai 2014)

:thx: der weis was er tut


----------



## mawe87 (17 Mai 2014)

Sarah is keine schlechte Parti


----------



## mc-hammer (18 Mai 2014)

es gefällt bestimmt beiden


----------



## Musik164 (18 Mai 2014)

Sehr vernünftig. Ihr Gesicht sagt alles!


----------



## Reingucker (17 Juni 2014)

einmalige Gelegenheit genutzt


----------



## lonewolf2014 (19 Juni 2014)

Der Johann beim abschmecken!


----------



## HaPeKa (20 Juni 2014)

Lieber Johann, ich wünschte es wären meine Finger und nicht deine


----------



## chilly (21 Juni 2014)

:thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbupanke


----------



## klabuster (27 Sep. 2014)

na wer hätte das gedacht


----------



## oldie2011 (28 Sep. 2014)

Nettes Bild auch Stars sind vor Versuchungen nicht gefeit


----------



## mike2 (28 Sep. 2014)

scheint spass zu haben


----------



## jo888 (5 Okt. 2014)

der alte lustmolch .... aber ich würd die gelegnheit bei der sexy sarah auch nutzen ;-)


----------



## Autotuner13 (7 Okt. 2014)

Heiße Köchin


----------



## orgamin (26 Okt. 2014)

Schöner griff ins zentrum ;-) danke für das schöne Bild


----------



## snoopy63 (26 Okt. 2014)

Wie "daneben" sieht das nicht aus.


----------



## Patrick12 (1 Nov. 2014)

Da würd ich auch hinpacken


----------



## Schmock20 (1 Nov. 2014)

Wenn der Johann ein gutes Dessert entdeckt, fackelt er nicht lange. :drip:


----------



## greedy075 (22 Dez. 2014)

Der Sarah dürfte es gefallen


----------



## MrLeiwand (22 Dez. 2014)

ihr scheints ja zu gefallen


----------



## lofas (15 März 2015)

snoopy63 schrieb:


> Johann, der alte Lüstling!



und steuersünder:thx:


----------



## diego_da_silva (20 Apr. 2015)

Ach das wird ihm Leid tun ...


----------



## Larrington (30 Apr. 2015)

ob das sooo unabsichtlich war  ^^


----------



## fuzi (2 Mai 2015)

passt der griff, danke


----------



## Meuw (2 Juni 2015)

Was heißt hier "greift daneben"


----------



## Oider (15 Juni 2015)

Ihr scheints zu gefallen...


----------



## jaydoo (9 Aug. 2015)

Ja wo langt der Johann denn da hin? Egal, ihr scheint es zu gefallen.


----------



## realDrMabuse (12 Aug. 2015)

comatron schrieb:


> rofl3rofl3rofl3
> 
> Glaube ich nicht - die moderne Frau trägt keinen Schopf mehr.



Kommt bei jungen Frauen aber wieder in Mode, zumindest eine ''Frisur'' untenrum zu tragen statt ''Glatze''.


----------



## SusieW (13 Aug. 2015)

Hahahah - er ürft wohl die Humidität ;-)


----------



## Beteak17 (15 Aug. 2015)

genau so hab ich den lieben johann eingeschätzt


----------

